# Unterschied 	F4-3200C14D-16GTZR	F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX



## Thrale (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand den Unterscheid der beiden genannten Riegel nennen?
Habe auch ein Bild des Vergleichs auf G.Skill angehängt.
Presilich liegen die Riegel nämlich deutlich auseinander

LG


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2017)

> Optimized for the AMD Ryzen, the vibrance and performance of Trident Z RGB is now expanded to include the latest AMD platforms! Just look for the *“X”* at the end of the Trident Z RGB model numbers!



Gefunden... Und was hab ich jetzt Gewonnen?! War echt schwer das Rauszufinden... Ehrlich


----------



## Thrale (30. Dezember 2017)

vielen Dank, das nächste Mal setz ich die Brille auf.
Gewonne hast du mein Dank und ein ThumbsUp!


----------



## Cody_GSK (4. Januar 2018)

Genau so ist es. Die GTZRX Modelle sind Varianten speziell für die AMD Plattformen und werden direkt für diese gebinned und verifiziert.

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier noch der Link zu unserem Press Release: http://gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-releases-amd-compatible-trident-z-rgb-kits

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL
German Tech Support Team


----------

